# New Hop from New Zealand



## DU99 (3/2/16)

http://nzhops.co.nz/variety/brooklyn

sounds interesting


----------



## Reman (3/2/16)

NZ version of Galaxy?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/2/16)

AA% are massive - if the co-humulone levels are as low as they state, it could be a good'un.


----------



## roastinrich (3/2/16)

"South Western Pacific Ale" - made with generous amounts of Brooklyn. I got the first rights to the name !!! Lets see who makes the first one when the hop is available.


----------



## DU99 (24/2/16)

get my supply on the weekend...


----------



## Yob (24/2/16)

Make sure to put that through Du, got a lot going on right now and I'd not like to forget.


----------

